
Simple explanations for the explosion in ICO's? - dannylandau
I&#x27;m looking into various ICO&#x27;s and can&#x27;t for the life of me understand how anyone would buy into their pie in the sky ambitions.  Any one has a good source for understanding those ICO&#x27;s, especially those focusing on B2C marketplaces with blockchain thrown in as an afterthought.
======
democracy
Some invest, some gamble, it is an irrational industry so don't try to analyze
it too hard :)

------
iamthirsty
People like money.

